# Moneda y hora de los países hispanohablantes



## Josefe17 (Sep 14, 2010)

Cuántas veces no nos ha pasado que leyendo algún hilo se daban datos económicos de otro país, lo que nos sonaba a chino. Para eso voy a crear una lista del cambio de la moneda de los países hiapanohablantes a dólares estadounidenses. Para hacer el cambio, basta con multiplicar la cantidad a cambiar de la moneda de origen por el cambio a dólares y dividir entre la equivalencia en dólares de la moneda de destino.
También incluiré el UTC o huso horario de dichos países por saber cuándo es de día en aquel país donde te contesten. Con una (N) se indicará aquellos países que le sumen 1 hora entre el último domingo de marzo y el  último de octubre, y con una (S) si es entre octubre y marzo. Cada uno que añada los de su país:

España
Moneda:  1 euro (€)= +- 1,29 $US
Hora: UTC (N) (Islas Canarias) UTC+1 (N) (Resto del territorio)


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 15, 2010)

Venezuela
Moneda: 1 bolivar (Bs)= <= 4,30 $US
Hora: UTC (Caracas) UTC-4:30


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 15, 2010)

Eso de media hora es raro, no?


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 15, 2010)

Hola.

Perú
1 Dollar USA = S/.  2.80  (S/. Nuevos soles)
Hora: GMT - 5  (no hay cambio de hora)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 15, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Eso de media hora es raro, no?


si, pero al gobierno le parecio divertido...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 15, 2010)

hora argentina -4 gmt 
moneda peso 
3,80/90 pesos = 1dolar 
util conversor de horarios  
http://www.paraviajes.com/Frames/fr_horario_main.htm
el rey julien saluda ¡¡¡¡

en realidad nos corresponde el uso -3 no el -4 ,pero a no preocuparse ,en cualquier monento se vota la ley antigravedad y quedamos todos pegados al techo,cosas de politicos que caniaron nuestro uso horario


----------



## fernandob (Sep 15, 2010)

yo y unos cuantos se han dado cuenta de eso de las monedas y por eso ponemso precios estimados en dolares que es una referencia para todos.


----------



## Dano (Sep 15, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> hora argentina -4 gmt
> moneda peso
> 3,80/90 pesos = 1dolar
> util conversor de horarios
> ...




No te preocupes que acá no vamos mejor... aca usamos la misma hora que ustedes.

20pesos-1dolar
República Oriental del Uruguay


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 17, 2010)

Acá en Chile es el peso.

496.75 pesos = 1 dolar

Y la hora... son las 8:46


----------



## DanielU (Sep 17, 2010)

yo diria que 4$ argentinos = 1 U$S


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hammer, te pregunto por el huso, no la hora, porque así no se sabe la equivalencia para convertir (sabía que alguno metería el gambón).


----------



## lubeck (Sep 17, 2010)

no quiero ser mala leche y vengo siguiendo este tema desde el inicio... pero no le encuentro sentido... el cambio de moneda es muy variable, sobre todo en algunos paises...
y existen paginas como esta...
http://ropa.todotelas.cl/temas/convertidor_monedas.asp


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 17, 2010)

El google no se bien hace cuanto pero implemento una herrameinta de busqueda para intercambio de moneda.

Pongan en google:

1 pesos argentino a USD
1 pesos uruguayo a USD
1 bolivar a USD
....

asi con todo... yenes, dolar canadiense, peso mexicano  lo que sea 

Ejemplos:

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&client=firefox-a&hs=jPJ&rls=org.mozilla%3Aes-

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...so+uruguayo+a+USD&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=1...s=org.mozilla:es-ES:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola lubeck.

El sentido es sólo pasar el tiempo escribiendo cosas que no son parte de la electrónica, y te falta que publiques los usos horarios, para tener el tema completo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 17, 2010)

saben que me parecería mas interesante...
el poder adquisitivo...
es decir.. aca en mexico una coca-cola de 2lts cuesta 13.00 o 1usd...
si este post desvirtua el tema por favor denuncienlo para que sea eliminado... no hay problema amigos...


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 17, 2010)

Un café ronda 1 dólar (1,3 €), una barra de pan entre 25 a 70 cts (32 a 90 ç).


----------



## lubeck (Sep 17, 2010)

aca una barra de pan cuesta .15usd de 90grms
jejej.. podra se un parámetro esa medicion... mmmm..no lo creo...


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 17, 2010)

acá un coche entre 7000 € y 29000€ Gama baja-media. Gama alta: >29000€ (1€ = 1.30 $usd:http://www.xe.com/es/)

Una casa 300.000 € ~ 390000 $usd


----------



## sammaael (Sep 17, 2010)

el uso horario de chile continental es UTC/GMT -4
parece que es la misma en algunos lados de argentina

aca una coca cola de 2 L sale mas o menos 1,8usd


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 17, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Hammer, te pregunto por el huso, no la hora, porque así no se sabe la equivalencia para convertir (sabía que alguno metería el gambón).



jajaja... es que me dio flojera buscar... sabía  a que te referías, pero quería escribir alguna tontería


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 17, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> jajaja... es que me dio flojera buscar... sabía  a que te referías, pero quería escribir alguna tontería



el efecto caja de  arena,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
solo en una provincia argentina tiene otro uso horario y es no oficial  ,el uso horario oficial es de  -4 para toda la republica argentina 
el rey julien saluda


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 17, 2010)

Todos tenemos una caja de arena guardada en un rincón de nuestro corazón...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 17, 2010)

tendriamso que usar como moneda o como un idad , por ejemplo:

1 ci NE555

o 1 Kg de estaño (quizas sea unidad grande pero es mas estable que el valor de lso semiconductores) 

o el precio de un pic estandard, se define uno y a ver a w3microchip.

ya que quieren que sea todo electronico


----------

